# KAFAS Reprogramming? Anybody know how?



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have a 2019 530i.

New car with none responsive KAFAS module. I bought a new KAFAS and connected it to vehicle and now ISTA-D sees the module and reads it perfectly fine, however I have faults for Vin mismatch and needing calibration.

Can somebody help with exact steps in rewriting VIN on the new KAFAS that I bought which is from and older G30 model?

I keep finding random threads where people talk about doing this but nobody actually gives any details as to how to actually do this. 

I am using E-Sys and ISTA-D and just trying to see an image or anything specific about how to rewrite the VIN and where?


----------



## blueboy_gigel (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello
I don't know how to change vin in ecu. I think that ista can do that with calculate test plan .

Here you have a guide how to load fsc in ecu








1.63 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz





You will need the fsc codes 
You can get them by registering on bavarianvin.com 
Use my invite code GIGEL DANIEL NASTRUSNICU86M23J then buy the repair pack for you're VIN


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash the old unit with esys


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Can't even communicate with the old unit. It is dead


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Sorry i meant the donor unit


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Well my question is pretty specific and from what I'm seeing is that this section of the forum doesn't get much attention. I see what needs to be done I just don't have the experience to do it so I'm asking for somebody who knows how to do it to specify the steps.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

The guide how to flash has been published here hundreeds time. 
If you are not confident in doing it, let someone else do it for you.


----------



## blueboy_gigel (Feb 13, 2010)

BMWRaven said:


> Well my question is pretty specific and from what I'm seeing is that this section of the forum doesn't get much attention. I see what needs to be done I just don't have the experience to do it so I'm asking for somebody who knows how to do it to specify the steps.


You have step by step how to load the fsc. What else do you need. You can't go wrong if you follow the steps

Enviado desde mi SM-F916B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

Just an update. 

I was able to currect the VIN on the KAFAS simply by Reading Coding, and Coding KAFAS, and the VIN was updated.

I have calibrated cameras and have zero faults, all modules working properly.

I do not have SLI (Speed Limit Info) working however, front collision is also not giving warning, and Lane Departure Warning is not working, Steering Wheel is not vibrating.

I have calibrated and recalibrate the cameras multiple times with successful calibrations, but still these features are not working.

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWRaven said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I was able to currect the VIN on the KAFAS simply by Reading Coding, and Coding KAFAS, and the VIN was updated.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## BMWRaven (Aug 6, 2021)

With help from Shawn this has been resolved. I also used the procedure typed up listed by *blueboy_gigel *up above. Thank you to both of you guys!

For anybody who might come across this post, the way I solved this was through importing FSC files needed for KAFAS, in this case I needed to activate/enable Speed Limit Info (SLI), Lane Departure, Pedestrian Detection. This might be a challenge and you might have to speak to certain people on the forum or keep posting on the forum asking for assistance and somebody will chime in to help out I am sure.

Once you get the FSC files (FSC, Certificate, XML file) for every feature/AppID.

1st thing needed is to inject the CAFD into the KAFAS ECU. (If you need help with this there is a lot of info on the forum for how to inject CAFD into a module.) If your module already has a CAFD, you should be good.

2nd Update the I-Shipment of the CAFD using E-Sys, yet again something you should be able to figure out how to do if you read through the forum enough.

3rd VO Code the KAFAS module, or whatever module you are working on. This info can also easily be found on the forum, but to save you some time here you go. 

Using E-Sys 
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on KAFAS4 ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE. 

4th thing needed is to find FSCs needed for these features. In this case I needed 
AppID 287 (11F) - Speed Limit Information
AppID 320 (140) - Pedestrian Detection
AppID 321 (141) - Lane Departure Warning 
NOTE: This is figured out from the VIN of your vehicle, you might have more or less features. You will have to look into contacting forum members to help with these and how to get ahold of them.

5th you will have to follow the attached procedure from *blueboy_gigel *in importing these FSCs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWRaven said:


> With help from Shawn this has been resolved. I also used the procedure typed up listed by *blueboy_gigel *up above. Thank you to both of you guys!
> ...


----------



## badoogie (Aug 1, 2020)

HI, my apology if I should be asking in other thread.... I have 2020 G20 3 series and noticed kafas cameras stopped working. I am a newbie with using eSys and noticed some CAFD files appear missing or corrupted as shown on the photo.
Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

badoogie said:


> HI, my apology if I should be asking in other thread.... I have 2020 G20 3 series and noticed kafas cameras stopped working. I am a newbie with using eSys and noticed some CAFD files appear missing or corrupted as shown on the photo.
> Any advice would be very much appreciated!


Corrupt. You need to Inject new CAFDs and VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on KAFAS4 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFDs (both using the Ctrl Key) from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on KAFADS4 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## badoogie (Aug 1, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Corrupt. You need to Inject new CAFDs and VO Code it.
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on KAFAS4 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFDs (both using the Ctrl Key) from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on KAFADS4 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Thanks Shawn! Will try it out and share an update soon.


----------



## badoogie (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi Shawn, I have tried injecting new CAFDs with the latest psdzdata ( v.4.39.21). There wasn't matching version with current IStep on my car (I think dealer recently updated software when I went in for a service and when I asked them about the error, they would not touch it as the car has been coded and flagged...). Maybe there is a mismatch with Istep or missing something else as I get a different error messages on the screen now with the new CAFD files injected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

badoogie said:


> Hi Shawn, I have tried injecting new CAFDs with the latest psdzdata ( v.4.39.21). There wasn't matching version with current IStep on my car (I think dealer recently updated software when I went in for a service and when I asked them about the error, they would not touch it as the car has been coded and flagged...). Maybe there is a mismatch with Istep or missing something else as I get a different error messages on the screen now with the new CAFD files injected.


v.4.39.21 is the latest ISTA / PSdZData. Dealer has nothing newer. And even though car is on 22-07, the last update for KAFAS was 21-11, and you have the latest KAFAS CAFD files, and it looks good.

The issue showing on iDrive is from something else, perhaps related to the fact that your ICAM3 firmware is corrupt and needs to be flashed...


----------

